# rest in peace havoc



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

They say memories are golden, well, maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you.
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died.
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place no one else could fill.
If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane.
I'd walk the path to Heaven and bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us back one by one, the chain will link again.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awwww R,I,P cute iggy


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you know what Weeminx, I have just looked at the pics. I know it is sooo sad he has gone but he was one lucky iggy to have been looked after so well!
R.I.P


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

r.i.p havoc

im really sorry for your loss weeminx, you were waiting for the vet to get back to you tomorrow werent you? did he pass away at home? 

have tears in my eyes i really do 

that poem is beautiful too, wherever did you get it from?


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

he may not have had a good start to life but he certainly had the best of everything when he came to you,
i love his pic wheres hes like look at me im the dogs bo****ks,ive commented on it many time before
he was one happy iggy and thats a total tribute to you
RIP Havoc


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> r.i.p havoc
> 
> im really sorry for your loss weeminx, you were waiting for the vet to get back to you tomorrow werent you? did he pass away at home?
> 
> ...


to be honest i cant remember where i got it from somewhere over the rainbow i think been drinking ever since 

he died at home yes...i just knew today was the day...he was at the bottom of his enclosure and lumps starting appearing on his legs i just knew it wasnt good,,,,,my bfs mum went in to see him and he was there dying she tryed so hard to get him back...but he was away.im am utterly gutted i really hoped it was something cureable.sooo painfull...am now doubting whether to keep reptiles at all now. he was such a character he made me fall in love with reptiles. got loads more pictures of him...going to make a whole website dedicated to him as soon as we can.
my bf has already said that we will rescue another one after xmas so if anyone knows of any males needing a really good home let me know : victory:

RIP HAVOC...NO MORE PAIN BIG LAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

BADGERS MUM said:


> he may not have had a good start to life but he certainly had the best of everything when he came to you,
> i love his pic wheres hes like look at me im the dogs bo****ks,ive commented on it many time before
> he was one happy iggy and thats a total tribute to you
> RIP Havoc


ty mum.....means loads......he was such a boy!!! :smile:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

No way 

man thats gotta hurt, got a tear reading the poem, he must have been one of the family. 

Im so so, genuinly sorry.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

he was undoubtibly one of the family!!! 
such a gorgeous iggy!! 
lets hope hes gone to a far better place eh.:smile:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im dreadin the day we lose one, sometimes regret gettin so many as its so much to lose, but i suppose you cant go through life thinking that way.

he looks so happy in the pics weeminx and you should live in the satisfaction that you served him well. how old was he hun?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

weeminx said:


> he was undoubtibly one of the family!!!
> such a gorgeous iggy!!
> lets hope hes gone to a far better place eh.:smile:


I doubt very much that he could find a better place...when you have been living in heaven what else is there?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

HABU said:


>


WTF???


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> im dreadin the day we lose one, sometimes regret gettin so many as its so much to lose, but i suppose you cant go through life thinking that way.
> 
> he looks so happy in the pics weeminx and you should live in the satisfaction that you served him well. how old was he hun?


we thought he was around 6 yrs old but after all this had happen the vet seems to think he was alot older....thinking he was around 8 or 9 yrs old


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is that not a long life for an iggy then?

dan, you are a smoothy you.....though there is truth in what ya say


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

shelley... u did so well for Havoc.. and i know how much u loved him...

rip  Havoc xxx


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> WTF???


 
it represents sorrow. i thought it was a respectful, mournful image. sorry if i offended you.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

HABU said:


> it represents sorrow. i thought it was a respectful, mournful image. sorry if i offended you.


dont think it offended anyone habu, just confused people as they didnt know what it meant


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

rip beautiful iggy


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

That's awful news, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Aw Weeminx *big hug*

Havoc was a great looking iggy with the best setup I've ever seen anyone keep an iggy in. I can see you cared greatly for him and am so sorry for your loss.

RIP big man


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RIP Havoc


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

AAWW Hun, he was a really handsome dude too & so lucky to have found you with all the love & care you gave him. He wasn`t that old either for an iggy, normally if looked after properly they can exceed 15 yrs, but Havoc was already a rescue wasn`t he? Bless him. 
I`m gonna be devastated when my Zeeky finally goes as he`s also a rescue & is already 9 yrs old. I absolutely adore him & my other iggy Egora so i know how terribly painful this must have been for you. 

Denise at reptilerescue den has a male up for adoption at the mo, but it may just be too soon for you. BIG hug & thinking of ya.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

lovely poem  sorry for your loss


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Im Sorry To Hear your loss hun.
He was such a character, lovely lad!
I seen him in reptile care magazine in the past. Thats an achievment for the big man :]

Rest in peace Havoc!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

RIP Havoc...nice poem.​


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Havoc


----------

